# Garden In



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Peppers, tomatoes, radishes, potatoes, onions, watermelon, broccoli, cabbage, tomatillos, basil, cilantro, cucumber, experimental garlic, nasturtium (watercress), pumpkins outside of the fence. The frost didn't damage anything this morning, but a rabbit got under the fence (watched it on camera) and wiped out the peas. Shored up the fence and waiting for the next attack.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking good, nice sized garden, rabbit stew and fresh veggies.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Good idea to have a camera on the garden to see what is getting into it and how they are invading. You get to eat what is in your garden one way or the other. Planting peas to grow rabbits.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Hasenpfeffer..........................great looking garden!!!!!!!!!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Haven't seen a deer near the fence. I guess the stinky repellant is doing its job. The camera takes photos every 5 seconds during light hours and it showed us exactly where the bunny busted in.

We also saw a huge snapping turtle take a short cut through the garden, but it didn't snap any vegetable plants off.

Hopefully, all the entrance holes have been blocked off now.

It's a remote location, so water must be trucked in. I parked my old '66 International pickup truck under the eaves, took off the downspout and let the rainwater fall into 2 garbage cans in the truck bed. 100 gallons free of charge in two days!


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Should have come to my house in Texas it would have taken less than 10 minutes some days!!! Now the heat and humidity have set in with no rain in the near future.....finally!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I was surprised how fast those cans filled up right here from the remnants of your storms. Seems like I'm really getting away with something with this free water. And, good water, too.

Dang rabbits got the broccoli but only trimmed it; the main stalks are intact.

Heading out now to put my full-bodied coyote decoy in the garden to stand watch.

Buried the fence some more, too. Sonsabitches.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Put a sentry in the garden this evening. Added an owl on a pole, too.

The other photo shows how water is collected from roof run-off through the open downspout.

The ol' 66 is running great! Still didn't bleed the brakes, so it's not road worthy, but not far from it now.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Wile-E seems to be doing a good job............hopefully you won't get any of this.........






​​​


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

We'll see about Wile-E after the morning shift. Sprayed some stinky stuff, too.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

lol


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great pic, starting to look like a wildlife reserve, throw in a few rubber snakes as that also works. Hmmm nice truck.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Good luck with the decoy in the garden. I tried that in my garden last year and it worked for a while and then I think the rabbits figured out it never moved and came in the garden again. Ruger had to put an end to them after that.

By the way, what is the "experimental garlic"?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Well my Garden is in finished today----now if the temps can get above 50's and 60's maybe it'll come up---Down sized this year--------have a great week-end all---*


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Glen if the rabbits keep invading your garden try a little weasel gland lure on each corner.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The rabbits are much more of a pest than I would have imagined! Hassell had them pegged from the beginning: They'll dig under the fence, jump over a short one, or chew right through the flimsy chicken wire. They've done it all, just like he said. Fortunately, they've only wiped out the peas and trimmed the broccoli to look like lollipops. (We took what was left of it, before they got it all!)

I've moved the coyote decoy around, but it doesn't help a bit. The bunnies like to run through its legs just for fun.

They haven't bothered with the potatoes, tomatoes, peppers, etc.

DW: The "experimental" garlic means we didn't know enough to plant it in the fall, so we'll see what happens with the spring planting. So far, it's still hiding underground.

I have been getting some radishes, though.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I bet the rabbits are taking selfies under the coyote !


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Found a young rabbit inside the fence yesterday morning. It freaked out when it saw me and tried to run through the chicken wire to get out. Then it started to gnaw its way out. Then it ran to the other side and shot right through the rectangular holes in the fence wire.

The fence is a failure but they're leaving most of the stuff alone. So far.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

New spuds ( size of your fist ), carrots, garlic in the smoker with the chicken for supper Hmmmmmmmm! Good.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Sounds Great Hass-- Wow Grilled Chicken and Garlic---them little bunnies would be good too Glen----pic of my small garden this year*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks mighty fine Skip, wish our garden was that small, we always have a downsizing problem around here. HA !! OH and the new spuds and carrots were delicious.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

We put in a green house and outside garden too. green house is doing fine and the out side garden was raided by not little bunnies but tall moose cow and she had two new born calves with her. She was very portective of the caves and would only raid the gardens at night, the neighors garden too a bigger hit due to them staying in there back yard. They put out a buck of water and the cow drank it all. They have moved on and our remaining gardens will be safe for a while.


----------



## pilot (Jan 17, 2015)

Most of my garden drowned out. Only the tomatoes and peppers are left and the peppers don't look very good. We are getting hammered again today. We had a total of four days without rain in May, probably six or seven this month.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

We're fighting the Colorado potato beetles right now and trying to hold them off. Persistent buggers they are.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

glenway said:


> We're fighting the Colorado potato beetles right now and trying to hold them off. Persistent buggers they are.


 They are one of the highly resistance beetles around to pesticides, NE US and Michigan have the highest concentrations of the beetle, only been around since 1854.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Just like the dreaded Chronic Wasting Disease, it's all Colorado's fault.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Its starting to get GREEN* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

looking good!!!!!!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

My poor garden is drowned out too. The peas and bean just didn't come up this year. Only 1 in 5 seeds sprouted and then the ones that did sprout got hammered hard by the downpours we had. We will have to wait and see if they survive. The radishes, carrots and onions are growing just fine though.

I told the wife we just got some bad seed or they seeds were old stock and to get some new peas and beans to plant. She told me it is too late to plant now cause they will never mature in time. What is the maturation time for peas and beans?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking real good Skip, you'll have a great crop.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

dwtrees said:


> My poor garden is drowned out too. The peas and bean just didn't come up this year. Only 1 in 5 seeds sprouted and then the ones that did sprout got hammered hard by the downpours we had. We will have to wait and see if they survive. The radishes, carrots and onions are growing just fine though.
> 
> I told the wife we just got some bad seed or they seeds were old stock and to get some new peas and beans to plant. She told me it is too late to plant now cause they will never mature in time. What is the maturation time for peas and beans?


It should tell you on the pkg., peas are a cool weather plant so its probably late for planting them, beans should be alright.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

My Dad used to put in two crops of green beans in the same area each year and that was in Kansas.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

For the most part the garden is progressing. The second photo shows the potatoes, which are beginning to bloom.

Just when I thought we had the potato beetles in check, I saw them in numbers again today. Been picking them and smashing them. We've learned that the potato plant can endure a fair amount of defoliation, but we're trying to minimize it.

The tomatoes are doing fine (pictured with the peppers) and so are the peppers. The rabbits snipped off watermelon plants and young pumpkin plants, so we replanted. We'll see.

Onions, basil, tomatilos (sp?),cilantro, cukes are not bothered by anything.

Inside the fence, I fenced off the cabbage and climbing beans and so far, so good. That's a tree branch inside the fence for the beans to climb.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking good Glen, who you got doing all the weeding - definitely doing a top notch job !


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Rick, I used some pre-emergent from old stock (Preen brand) and about a week ago sprayed glyphosate around the plants.

Plus, when I check for damage each day, I run the weeding implements shown with the cukes.

Gotta get some straw for mulch this week.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

We don't use any kind of sprays, tillers and hand weeding.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Took this today. We finally beat those potato beetles into submission. The rabbits don't seem to want the more mature garden plants, so everything is going along fine. Tomatoes, peppers, cukes, pumpkins, watermelons and other stuff.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking good, we've been eating eng. cuc's, swiss chard, beets, spuds, carrots, onions and garlic, some of the melons are small basketball size, oh and cauliflower and broc are tasting mighty fine too.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*My little garden is finally coming to life been in the 80's and humid the pass few days really makes her pop-up-------tomorrow its going down in the 60's for a few days ,better than the 40's of June------*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Looking good Skip and Glen !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Coming along great guys.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Great looking gardens everyone. Wish we could have a garden. Gardens just don't do well in the high plains deserts....without a large amount of irrigation and a ton of prep work that is.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Between the squirrels and now a opossum, my garden has been raided constantly. Anytime something is close to being ripe, they pick it off and eat it. I managed to get a few green beans and some lettuce, but I have only had 3 cherry tomatoes from 9 big plants. I pulled one cucumber today as well. Thankfully I know they won't get to my potatoes, onions, or sweet potatoes.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

We've had our share of freeloaders, too, JB. Gonna bite the bullet and pop for a solar fence charger next season. Our fencing hasn't worked for rabbits at all. But, at least the deer haven't invited themselves in - so far. Extremely wet weather has caused some issues with the peppers, but we're getting some on the vine anyway.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Whats the best way to store onions after we pull them out? We are going to have lots of them (hopefully).


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Same here, DW.

Dry bulb onions should be kept in a cool, dry, well ventilated place. Do not store whole onions in plastic bags. Lack of air movement will reduce their storage life. Sweet onions have a higher water content than storage onions, making them more susceptible to bruising, and a shorter shelf life than storage varieties. One way to extend the shelf life of a sweet or high water content onion is to wrap each one in paper towels or newspaper and place them in the refrigerator to keep them cool and dry.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Pumpkins and tomatillo kicking into gear now. Lots of flowers on the pumpkins, but they're closed in the photo.

Lower photo: Tomatillo is similar to tomato and is the basis for green salsa.


----------

